# How Do I Work This Lure?!...Lure Give Away...Part III



## wharfrat (Oct 30, 2011)

The sub-surface lure may be one of the most underutilized lures on the Georgia coast, even by me.  This lure is a great mullet imitator for trout and reds and excels in water less than 3 ft.  I like to use this lure over submerged oysters where there is a lot of sparse or broken grass present.  

Sub-surface baits are truly finesse baits, as they are worked SLOWLY.  After casting, allow this lure to “settle”, as it will barely sink at all--usually remaining in the top foot of the water column.  Typically a slight pull and twitch is all that is needed, and then repeat the process.  Another popular retrieve that works well is to actually walk the dog below the surface.  Both the Rapala sub-walk and Sebile Stick bait work well with this retrieve.   In fact, one of my former tournament partners caught a 9.4 lb trout, winning a trout tourney using a sub-surface lure with a slow twitch and pause.  

One advantage of this lure is that it will cast a mile, and is very accurate.  Probing and picking out shallow pockets of grass can be very effective.  Earlier this spring, in Brunswick’s Turtle River, we had over 30 keeper trout (including three over 20”) throwing the Mirrolure Mirrodine.  The Catch 2000 from Mirrolure has been a redfish killer on the Redfish Tour for years.  The lures pictured, in order from left to right are:  the Rapala Twitchin’ Rap, the Rapala X-Rap Sub-Surface Walk the Dog, Sebile Stick Shad, Mirrolure Mirrodine, Mirrolure Catch 2000 and Mirrolure Catch Jr.  

Just add a reply to this thread and enter to win a brand new red & white Series III Catch 2000. We’ll pick the winner Wednesday night at 9:00.  Good luck!


----------



## mhg (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for all thegreat info you give us
Mike


----------



## coltday (Oct 30, 2011)

Loving these bait reviews. Thanks Wharfrat


----------



## puddlehunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Good review


----------



## mesocollins (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll have to try that. I've always used the shallow lip divers.


----------



## Pate55 (Oct 31, 2011)

very nice


----------



## smittyg (Oct 31, 2011)

very nice..  would love to see more of your tutorials


----------



## ddb (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the info - can always use another catch!


----------



## marshdawg (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice array of plugs.


----------



## Lightnrod (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Need to try alot more artificials.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome info!


----------



## rockdawg (Oct 31, 2011)

Great info. Got to remember to slow it down now. Thanks.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Catch 2000's are a great bait. We use them with good success down on the Gulf flats, but have not thrown them much around here. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Reelcool (Oct 31, 2011)

Great Info!


----------



## sharks2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice looking plugs never tried one looks like it would get the job done


----------



## brown518 (Oct 31, 2011)

As usual, very timely and informative. Great job!


----------



## hitchin (Oct 31, 2011)

gotta try these, thanks for your info, I really enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## breampole (Oct 31, 2011)

Informative great post.


----------



## Charber (Nov 1, 2011)

the mirror lure is the 2nd artificial i throw after a gulp shrimp.  great write up tim!


----------



## BradMyers (Nov 1, 2011)

Good info & thanks for sharing. I know some stripers around here that would slam the bait as well.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 1, 2011)

I got lure that came from Hooters... Red & White ... I bet that sucker would catch lots of male trout....


----------



## louieb57 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info and your time in putting all of this together


----------

